#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Kanchanaburi -   Sai Yok National Park

## dirtydog

*Sai Yok National Park*
Kanchanaburi 

*General Information*

Sai Yok National Park is 98 km. from Kanchanaburi, located in Amphur Thong Pha Phum and Sai Yok . The Park was designated on the 27th October 1980 as the 11th National Park of Thailand, with a total area of 500 km2. The park is mountainous, mostly limestone mountain runs on north-south axis. In the past, Sai Yok National Park is an area King Rama 5 used to visit and take a bath in a stream. Later, there was a composer, who composed a song describes the wonderful of Sai Yok Waterfall, the waterfall becoming famous.

*Geography*

Topography is mountainous covered by mixed deciduous and dry evergreen forest with bamboo forest. Beside, there is a teak forest along the Kwae river side, habitat of many wildlife

*Climate*

The temperature is approximately 15  30 degrees Celsius. The weather is quite cold and has heavy fog in winter, has heavy rain in rainy season especially from May to October, and is very dry from December to February. The winter is suitable for enjoying traveling to Sai Yoke Waterfall with the evergreen forest, powerful and lively water, and cluster of mist smoothly flowing over Kwai Noi River; all is so attractive for visitor.

*Flora and Fauna*

The wildlife are bull, red cow, tiger, wild pig, samba deer, barking deer and birds, this wildlife will live in Thai Burmese boreders. Moreover, Khun Kitti Bat-the world smallest bat, Khun Kitti Bat has scientific name as Crasoomyeteris thonglongya. It is named after Mr. Kitti Thonglongya who first discovered this kind of the bat in 1973. It is a new family and one in the world bat, not only the smallest bat in Thailand but also the smallest mammal in the world with 1.5  2.0 grams, 2.5  3.0 centimeters long and 10 centimeters of wing-span. Its ears are quite big and its nose looks like pigs nose. They inhabit in caves and quickly move away when disturbing by people. Now They are only found in Sai Yoke National Park. and Poo Rachinee (Queen crab)-the colorful crab are found in this area.

----------

